# What size is your betta's tank? (poll)



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

So, I've seen a lot of different opinions on what size tank is best for bettas. It seems like a lot more folks think that bettas need 5 gallons than when I started. Most folks seem to keep their betta in smaller tanks, though. It also seems like the majority of people don't keep their bettas with any tankmates. I'm curious just what the numbers are. Please vote. :-D


----------



## beautifulwarrior (Oct 16, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> So, I've seen a lot of different opinions on what size tank is best for bettas. It seems like a lot more folks think that bettas need 5 gallons than when I started. Most folks seem to keep their betta in smaller tanks, though. I'm curious just what the numbers are. Please vote. :-D



My bettas tank is 3 gallons and he's happy.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I hope Snails count as tank mates


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

beautifulwarrior said:


> My bettas tank is 3 gallons and he's happy.


I've had a few of mine in my 3 gallon tank. They were always very happy.  One of them, Opalo, has been in a few different tanks. I had him in my QT tank for a while, then my 2 gallon tank, then my 3 gallon for a long time, then my divided tank, and now he's in my 2.5 gallon. He adapts to any tank I put him in. Nice little fish.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> I've had a few of mine in my 3 gallon tank. They were always very happy.  One of them, Opalo, has been in a few different tanks. I had him in my QT tank for a while, then my 2 gallon tank, then my 3 gallon for a long time, then my divided tank, and now he's in my 2.5 gallon. He adapts to any tank I put him in. Nice little fish.


My archy is the same way. He went from a 2.5 bowl to a 2.7 halfmoon tank, then to a .5g for a couple days before he got a 10g divided. He doesn't like the cup though XD even when he was a baby he hated it


----------



## beautifulwarrior (Oct 16, 2014)

MameJenny said:


> I've had a few of mine in my 3 gallon tank. They were always very happy.  One of them, Opalo, has been in a few different tanks. I had him in my QT tank for a while, then my 2 gallon tank, then my 3 gallon for a long time, then my divided tank, and now he's in my 2.5 gallon. He adapts to any tank I put him in. Nice little fish.



Awww thats awesome he adapts mine, Oscar, is pretty good about it too. And ive noticed his red color has intensified! Yay!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

I wasn't sure whether I should pick over 20 no tankmates or other...but I just have a 30 gallon divided 4 ways. No actual tankmates in those divided spaces...yet.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I should make it clear that while my bettas are in 2.5 gallon tanks, I personally think 5 gallons is the best size.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

VivianKJean said:


> I should make it clear that while my bettas are in 2.5 gallon tanks, I personally think 5 gallons is the best size.


I think bigger is definitely better, even if I have Mesmer in a 2.5 it isn't because I don't want to give him more space, it's because he is in permanent quarantine and I don't wanna medicate a big tank every week. I think 2.5is the minimum, 4-5 is best, and 10 is the max (if I got a 20 I'd divide it or make it a community tank, otherwise I think it's a waste of space)


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I think bigger is definitely better, even if I have Mesmer in a 2.5 it isn't because I don't want to give him more space, it's because he is in permanent quarantine and I don't wanna medicate a big tank every week. I think 2.5is the minimum, 4-5 is best, and 10 is the max (if I got a 20 I'd divide it or make it a community tank, otherwise I think it's a waste of space)


I agree about huge tanks being a waste of space for one betta. I don't know that I could keep a 10 gallon with just one betta. If I can put a trio of platies in a tank, I am going to put in some platies.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

can't vote more then 1 answer :-?
I have 1 in a 10 alone.
1 in a 20 with tank mates and one in a 55 w/ tank mates


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> So, I've seen a lot of different opinions on what size tank is best for bettas. It seems like a lot more folks think that bettas need 5 gallons than when I started. Most folks seem to keep their betta in smaller tanks, though. It also seems like the majority of people don't keep their bettas with any tankmates. I'm curious just what the numbers are. Please vote. :-D


It was a bit difficult for me to vote accurately, as I do have diiferent sizes. The majority (12) of my tanks are three gallon. However, I also have several Fluval Specs (6) that range from 2 gallon to 5 gallon. I use the 2g tanks for smaller females. (One to a tank.)
I also have a 4g Fluval view, and a 2.6g Vertex. (I love trying out different tanks as they hit the market.)


----------



## PiscesPlunder (Aug 30, 2014)

I run 5.5's w\ snails and experimenting with shrimp


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

MameJenny said:


> I agree about huge tanks being a waste of space for one betta. I don't know that I could keep a 10 gallon with just one betta. If I can put a trio of platies in a tank, I am going to put in some platies.


Ditto, unless you have a King, which needs a minimum of 8 to 10 gallons, anything over about a five or six gallon tank is overkill for the average betta. And many do not like large tanks. Planted or not.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Both my fish are in 10's and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I keep my smaller Betta boys in 30L (8 Gallon) tanks and my Giant Betta boys in 50L (13 Gallon) tanks and they are all very happy little boys & use up all the space.None of my bettas have tank mates either.While I personally wouldn't keep them in less than 30L,I also wouldn't go bigger than 50L.The tanks are as fun for me as they are for them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mishi (May 28, 2014)

My original betta, Nami, began in a one gallon... which (thankfully) cracked after only a few days of use, prompting me to get him a bigger three gallon. I loved keeping Nami so much that I decided to delve further into the hobby, and in the beginning of September he was upgraded to a 45 gallon. No, all the space isn't for him alone (though he wouldn't complain if it was), but until the tank's properly cycled and the plants grow out a bit he's the king of his own castle.

I also purchased, a few weeks ago, a cute double tail named Kaida who's in Nami's old three gallon (I really, really hate the three gallon now. It's one of those circular plastic ones, and I'm pretty sure reflections and distortion causes stress and tail biting... or else I've just ended up with compulsive tail biters, one who stopped once he was out of the three gallon), but the plan is to divide the forty-five and put Kaida, as well as compatible fish, in it. I also plan on getting a 20 gallon to replace the three gallon, which Kaida could possibly go into, too, but that's a bit far in the future at the moment.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

TerriGtoo said:


> Ditto, unless you have a King, which needs a minimum of 8 to 10 gallons, anything over about a five or six gallon tank is overkill for the average betta. And many do not like large tanks. Planted or not.



Untrue .. Most do like large tanks . That being said I don't think they *need* them but they most certainly do like them .

Even upgraded one to a 125 and he was very happy (not mine but my xbfs). He even used all of that tank.. Happily swimming the 6ft length of the tank all throughout the day


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I keep my betta in a 10g planted tank by himself. I mainly keep my 10g for any extra plants I don't want. So why not keep my betta in it.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Agent13 said:


> Untrue .. Most do like large tanks . That being said I don't think they *need* them but they most certainly do like them .
> 
> Even upgraded one to a 125 and he was very happy (not mine but my xbfs). He even used all of that tank.. Happily swimming the 6ft length of the tank all throughout the day


 
When I responded to the post it wasn't a matter of whether a betta *liked* a larger tank. we were referring to the proportion of tank to fish.
Not that they were more comfortable in a specific size tank. 

The bottom line regarding what you mentioned is is it's neither true nor untrue......if you look at it from the stand point of a betta being comforatble in a larger tank, some do, some don't.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

3 gallon planted tank with no tankmates. Well, there was a ghost shrimp in there for about 2 days before it disappeared.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Lilypad said:


> 3 gallon planted tank with no tankmates. Well, there was a ghost shrimp in there for about 2 days before it disappeared.


your betta ate it. i'm not kidding.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> your betta ate it. i'm not kidding.


I have heard that they will do that. I was hoping he was young enough (baby betta from petco) to leave it alone for a bit, but I guess I was wrong! I thought I'd find some kind of remains but haven't spotted anything. At least he got a good meal then lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I currently have a 7g Aquatop cube, 2-3g bubble bowl (don't know exact volume) from Michels arts and crafts, and 2g Anchor cookie jar from Walmart for my bettas. One betta (bubble bowl's future resident) is still in the 10g quarantine tank healing his fins. I also use to have a betta in a 20g long with otos but he passed after I stupidly introduced new fish from a store without quarantining first.. someone brought a nasty disease x,x Every new animal goes through a quarantine period now.
Before you rip on me for the smaller tanks they are planted, heated, and filtered (and pre-cycled before bettas are put in). The one betta currently in, Alastor in cookie jar, seems quite happy exploring the mosses and swimming around/through the make shift driftwood cave, I don't see sighs of boredom or stress from him (or the others).


----------



## LooneyRavenclaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Im new to having a betta fish and I currently have him in a 3gallon tank with 3 small silk plants and a small pineapple house and my betta seems pretty happy in it. Though I'm thinking of getting him a 5 gallon tank when I have some extra money.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Watermelon is a ten gallon long with a trio of guppies and MANY snails.
Mochi, my baby betta, is in a one gallon. It's not ideal, I know, and I plan to upgrade to either a 2.5g or 5g when I can. 
Both tanks are heavily planted


----------



## meiratyn (Oct 14, 2014)

Veruna is in a 4 gallon and he's so active it makes me want to get him a ten gallon. Problem is, I don't really know how to cycle and filter a tank, and I don't think I'd be able to keep up with a ten gallon without a filter. I just can't carry that much water down the hall.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Mace is in a 3 gallon heated Kritter Keeper by himself...for now. I'm thinking about adding a snail to his tank.

The Magus Sisters (3 female guppies) are in a 5 gallon tank (filtered and heated), and they have one tankmate -- Gary the nerite snail.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Reccka said:


> I wasn't sure whether I should pick over 20 no tankmates or other...but I just have a 30 gallon divided 4 ways. No actual tankmates in those divided spaces...yet.


Wouldn't you rate that 7.5 gallons each?


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

SeaHorse said:


> Wouldn't you rate that 7.5 gallons each?


 Indeed it is(Or it should be unless my measuring is off)! But...it is still one tank, so I wasn't sure lol


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have three densely-planted tanks: A 20 long community (Dexter), a 10 community (Random) and an 8 (Eric the Red) community. 

I had one Betta who was extremely uncomfortable in anything larger than a 2.5 so that's where he lived. When I tried him in the 10 and the 20 he would stay in a corner and exhibit stress stripes. I left him in each for a week with no change in behavior; even his appetite dimmed. Once back in the 2.5 he was vigorous and ate as if I had starved him! So there are Betta that prefer smaller aquariums.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Daughter brought home the VT Betta from the 1 gallon bowl on the front desk at work and our 45G tall (no fish) was the only thing cycled and ready to go. So we put him in there alone and he cruised that entire tank like he owned the ocean! I think he explored every inch of it. They do seem to be very random and different in what they like.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Watermelon, my male veiltail, is in a ten gallon with four guppies and a bunch of snails.
Mochi, my baby betta, has a one gallon with a glass shrimp. The shrimp was supposed to be for my ten gallon, but Watermelon tried to make a snack out of it. I'll hopefully be upgrading her tank in the next few months when I can afford it


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

its cool to see how many votes each option has, i was expecting to see alot more smaller tanks! anyways good idea!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have used everything from 1 gallon up to 20g


----------

